# Banshee Ram air hood



## Richdawg192 (May 11, 2006)

Has anyone bought one of these? They look pretty sick and there functional. The thing that I like the most about them is the heat extractors. 

Another question would anyone wanna buy the stock hood if I got the Banshee hood. Imperial Blue 06


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Got a link to it?


----------



## saturnk1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Here you go: http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=PFYC&Product_Code=GT1234&Product_Count=1&Category_Code=GTEXT


----------



## A-Jay (Aug 9, 2006)

*re-entry*

Does anyone have this hood ? It looks nice. Were there any major problems - Does a Maggie still fit  
Thanks is advance

A-Jay


----------



## Raven02TA (Oct 24, 2006)

I saw someone at the Ride for pride with that hood i think it looks nice.... come to think of it looks like my mecham hood.


----------



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

If You Look At One Of Those Pictures It Has A Supercharger. I Would Love To Have That Hood.


----------



## Loosecanon (Oct 27, 2006)

A guy at my work has one on his silver GTO,..but he has it in carbon fiber,..it looks like a very high quality of carbon fiber,...i thought about buynig the carbon fiber one since than i wouldn't have to paint it....but the cost seems alittle pricey...i'd rather put that money into my engine. The hood looks good tho.


----------



## Zenizlev (Oct 25, 2006)

How can you get the Banshee hood in carbon fiber? I saw on the site listed above it's fiberglass. Is it special ordered or does someone else make it that way?

Edit- Oops nevermind, just saw the option for carbon fiber.


----------



## Loosecanon (Oct 27, 2006)

Gravanatuning.com has the hood in carbon fiber and a few other hoods and stuff for the GTO.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

*Banshee Ram Air hood*

I think the Banshee hood is awsome. The price seems high to me though.
I think there's better ways to spend that kinda money. And of course, 
you wouldn't be done there. The body shop work and the paint would set you back as well if you were to go that route. Looks great though.
Just not for me for financial and future headache/hassle reasons. 
Would be nice to shave some weight of the beast though. Between that
hood and an aluminum skid plate, you could really trim some pounds off!:lol:


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

From the picture, how fuctional can the heat extractors be?


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

if anyone gets an aftermarket hood i call dibs on the your old 05-06 factory one! just lemme know and we can work out a deal. (preferably impluse blue, but i'll have no problem painting to match my car) thanx guys!!!!!:cheers


----------

